# Car subwoofer to home stereo system.



## kennuhdee (Dec 23, 2008)

So i just bought in my two car subwoofers becuase its getting cold out.
I have a kenwood av reciever and hooked up the subs to my home theater.
Thinking that it would be a good use and keep my subs running.
But its not providing the right power that i want.
Is there anyway i can hook up a amp to the av reciever or anyway possible.
Alot would be appriciated.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

The cold wont hurt the subs
you need a large power supply to power the amp and then you may hear humming


----------



## kennuhdee (Dec 23, 2008)

What kind of power inverter can i use?
And anyway you can tell me to hook it up ?
Thanks.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

its basically a huge battery charger
but made to smooth out the wave of the output voltage so you damage your equipment


----------



## kennuhdee (Dec 23, 2008)

so if i get a decent power inverter i can do it.
Any tutorials around?


----------



## blackbox_ns (Dec 8, 2008)

do a google search on ac to 12v power adapter. comes with a cigareete lighter socket on one end and plugs into 120vac. you do need to know how much amperage your going to need to supply though and the higher the amount, the more the adapter will be.


----------



## kennuhdee (Dec 23, 2008)

ehhhh.
I heard you can power it with a power source from a computer.
Im not wanting to push that much.
I have a 2 channel 600 watt amp.
It would be nice if each sub would push around 150 200.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

duplicate here... http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/782375-car-subwoofer-home-stereo-system.html

reported


----------



## jakester15 (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you have a sound card? (soundblaster Live) Does it have a sub out? If so, grab a mini headphone to dual rca jack, and that plugs into the sub amp. Double check that the sub is set for sub frequencies.(40 Hz to 400 Hz or whatever your preferences are) then direct wire the sub amp to a dc inverter (12 volt). A battery charger on full charge works best, but wire it with a (buy at radio shack or the source by Circuit City) ground loop isolator to lose the hum. Battery chargers work the best for the buck, but you can use a 12 volt power source. Just make sure the power source has the power needed to run up to 600 watts. It's going to be a good drain on the power source. If you don't mind distortion at mid to high volume, you can make your own.
I hope I'm allowed to supply this link. Mods, please remove if innapropriate.
http://www.antennex.com/preview/archive3/powers.htm


----------



## maxx075 (May 26, 2007)

this is extremely easy to fix
get the amp and buy a computer psu thats has around the same wattage as your amp
then you need to get the 12v power wire from the psu(usually yellow) and that goes into the 12v in your amp
then you need to connect the green wire from the main set of cables on the psu(this would be the remote turn on switch) to any of the black wires on the psu(grounds)
then finally get another ground wire from the psu and connect it to the ground in the amp

edit* your going to also want to use a little piece of wire to connect the remote and 12v power on your amp


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

maxx075 said:


> this is extremely easy to fix
> get the amp and buy a computer psu thats has around the same wattage as your amp
> then you need to get the 12v power wire from the psu(usually yellow) and that goes into the 12v in your amp
> then you need to connect the green wire from the main set of cables on the psu(this would be the remote turn on switch) to any of the black wires on the psu(grounds)
> ...


This is wrong!

A 400 W ATX PSU will not deliver that much power to the 12 volt rails.
The 3.3 volt and 5 volt rails supply most of teh power.
There is not enough current available on the 12 volt rail for full power;
maybe about half power, before it folds back (overcurrent protection).

Worse still, the output is only 12 volts and you want 13.8 to 14 volts
to power a car amp.

But since most car speakers are 4 ohms anyway, any decent home amp 
with enough power will drive it.

I also don't understand why you would want an inverter, if you've already 
got AC power (unless you live in an RV or trailer)...


----------

